# Nub theory gender guess at 11 weeks 4 days!



## EmmaCW

Hiya!

Had my scan last week at 11 weeks 4 day! Wondering if anyone has any thoughts or guesses as to the gender? I can't see the nub at all! 

Thanks :) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Beneli

I don't see a nub either. The pic is kinda blurry but from what I can tell the skull looks boyish


----------



## EmmaCW

None of the scan pics i got were very clear at all :( unlike with my wee boy his were fab! X


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## Kimmy74

Girl


----------



## melissa84

Looks like girl to me


----------



## Gizzyy

I would say boy. My scan didn't show the nub either lol


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl?


----------



## MissPlum

Your scan looks similar to mine, only I'd say we are having different sexes because your baby's skull is round suggesting a boy and mine kind of comes to a point at the top so people are saying girl. Although my placenta is on the right which suggests a boy. But 13 days I'll know for sure what I'm having so I'll let u know :)


----------



## jenniferannex

I'd say girl!


----------



## EmmaCW

Thanks girls :) im hopefully getting a gender scan mid january! I already have a wee boy! Would be over the moon with either or :) xx


----------

